# Burbank Friday Ride



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

I just thought I'd give a ride report of the Velo Studio Friday morning ride I just went on.

They are in Burbank, close to Griffith Park. The ride consisted of two laps around the park, going up the small hill on Griffith Park Drive. The pace was faster than I thought it was going to be (20+ on the flats). They didn't let anyone get dropped.

I'll probably go on that ride every other Friday morning. If anyone lives farther West (I'm in Sherman Oaks) let me know and we can have a remote starting point before joining the ride.


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

Can you tell me when/where they start, how far they ride? How many miles is it to Burbank from Sherman Oaks?


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

They start at their shop at 7:30AM (address at http://www.velo-studio.com/), and the ride is just over 20 miles. I start 5 miles away at 7AM which makes it 30 miles.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I'm in Simi Valley...maybe I'll drive out...


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

they also host a Wed. eve shop ride I believe.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Sherman Oaks is somewhere between three and seven miles from velo-studio, depending on where in Sherman Oaks you live. Just get to Riverside Drive. Ride eastward. The place is in Toluca Lake, a block or two after the fork in the road where Riverside Drive curves south.


----------



## endo verendo (Nov 22, 2005)

Yeah, Wed evening ride leaves the shop at 6pm. Arrive a little earlier if you want coffee from Pricilla's before either ride. Both are nice, chill group rides.


----------

